# Beyond the Zone products



## envymi (Jul 7, 2005)

For some reason I can't write reviews right now, so I just wanted to write that I love Beyond the Zone hair products! I got a bunch last week because I have to do alot of hair styling this week and every product I've used so far does exactly what it says it will. The only one I don't like is Smooth Shot and only cuz it has a funky smell, but as far as its performance-it rocks...it smooths out and shines up even my hair(which is a big ball of frizzy curls lately) I've tried about 10 different products so far and I love them all. I've been using the Noodle Head stuff on my own hair for a while and I like the cream and the spray. Everything else I've been trying out has worked well with all types of hair and it all costs about $5 or less.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree... BTZ makes some really nice stuff!! I also use noodle head and the "gunk" removing green shampoo




Their stuff is reasonably priced, and available at Sally's.


----------



## Liz (Jul 7, 2005)

interesting! what does the noodle one do?

i have slight waves and layers and it just turns it a frizzy mess


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 7, 2005)

I use Noodlehead and the blue anti frizz one (can't think of the name)... I LOVE the anti-frizz one though because it also gives great shine in addition to controlling my frizz... very important in VA humidity... especially when airdrying...


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 7, 2005)

interesting,this will come in handy when i have that lion king look,lol


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 11, 2005)

so weird because i have/had 2 products (swapped one away) and none worked. one is the volumizing mousse (which i'll give another shot) and a knock-off of tigi's party something.


----------

